# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  SUB-SCANNER™ M12™ Detection Tool

## elisofix

*Πωλείται το εργαλείο του τίτλου, αγορασμένο απο USA.*
*Σαν καινουργιο με 2-3 φορες χρηση!!!Μαζι με την* *βαλίτσα** μεταφορας και τον φορτιστη.*
*Τιμή 180 ευρώ*21470651_2_z.jpg.1eaf24fb9ce82cfaf323f8a791f231f1.jpg21470651_1_z.jpg.fc6322d72de4a9b79f82928fc0be0e5c.jpg
*Αποστολή με έξοδα δικά μου.*
*Ευχαριστώ*

*Ηλίας*
Ανιχνευόμενα υλικά:
Σωλήνες συνθετικού υλικού γεμάτοι νερό, σιδηρούχα μέταλλα, μη σιδηρούχα μέταλλα, ξύλινες καλυμμένες κατασκευές, ηλεκτροφόροι αγωγοί

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

Γεια σας, μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε τι βάθος μπετού ανιχνεύει? Και τρόπος πληρωμής αντικαταβολή είναι εφικτή

----------


## elisofix

Καλησπέρα, 
15,2cm.
Φυσικά και γίνεται!
Παρακαλώ στείλτε μου μήνυμα αν ενδιαφέρεστε.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## elisofix

Νέα Τιμή 160€

----------


## elisofix

Νέα Τιμή 150 €

----------


## elisofix

Νέα Τιμή 130

----------


## elisofix

*SUB-SCANNER M12 Detection Tool*

a6c895e8fd06e496521a556816a4ab73.jpg

ΝΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ *110ευρώ*

----------


## elisofix

ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΗ *150ευρώ*

----------


## mikemtb73

> ΝΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ *110ευρώ*





> ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΗ *150ευρώ*


 :Confused:  :confused :

----------


## elisofix

Και με το δίκιο σου mikemtb73 !!!!!
Έπρεπε να το είχα διευκρινίσει!
Ήταν για λίγο σε αυτή την τιμή, αρκετά χαμηλή για τέτοιο μηχάνημα!
Αν το ήθελε κάποιος θα το έπαιρνε!!
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει στείλε μου pm!
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## nyannaco

Και επειδή στα €110 κάνανε ουρά οι επίδοξοι αγοραστές, είπες να ανεβάσεις την τιμή. Πολύ δυνατός στα οικονομικά!

----------


## elisofix

Πωλήθηκε!
Παρακαλώ να κλείσει η ανάρτηση της αγγελίας!
 Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία στο forum!

Προς Κο "NYANNACO"
"Γλώσσαν ισχε"

----------


## andyferraristi

> Και επειδή στα €110 κάνανε ουρά οι επίδοξοι αγοραστές, είπες να ανεβάσεις την τιμή. Πολύ δυνατός στα οικονομικά!


Ήταν Black Friday ...

----------


## nyannaco

> Ήταν Black Friday ...


 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

